# sunday edge



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

we made it out in the weather window we had and managed some nice fish but overall it was a pretty slow bight. hopefully well have more opportunities after Christmas to go out and get the boat bloody! we ended up with a mix bag of big ajs mingos lane, scamp almacos, a nice red grouper, and a 28" mahi...a school came up but they were not interested in eating apparently...we managed to convince one though


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice assortment anyway.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Still sounds like a good time. Glad you got out.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice catch.

Kevin


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

A slow day of fishing beats.......having a broke boat on land.

Nice haul.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Being a northerner, I don't know a lot about catching fish like that. how far out do you have to go to catch them ?

Kevin


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. A December mahi is always nice


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds like a pretty good day to me.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

What kind of bottom machine do you use? Furuno, Garmin, etc and what size transducer?

I currently have an older Garmin that puts out 500w connected to a 600w airmar tarnsducer. I want to be able to find fish in the deeper water and am considering the Furuno 585 with a 1kw transducer or wait on the new Garmin 741xs with Chirp technology due 1st quarter 2013.

I would appreciate your help and reply with this.

Regards,

Paxton


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice haul; thanks for sharing pics & report.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cooler looks full, water looks flat, big smile holding tha fish, Great day fishing!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Kevin B said:


> Being a northerner, I don't know a lot about catching fish like that. how far out do you have to go to catch them ?
> 
> Kevin


 we were out a little over 30miles in 200-220ft....but the ajs are in closer this time of year. look for high relief structure. bridge rubble holds a good number of them too..:thumbsup:


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

paxton said:


> What kind of bottom machine do you use? Furuno, Garmin, etc and what size transducer?
> 
> I currently have an older Garmin that puts out 500w connected to a 600w airmar tarnsducer. I want to be able to find fish in the deeper water and am considering the Furuno 585 with a 1kw transducer or wait on the new Garmin 741xs with Chirp technology due 1st quarter 2013.
> 
> ...


we have a lowrance and i have no idead about the technical stuff...i just know what the bottom is reading and how to put coordinates in lol. :thumbup: we were just in 200ft..


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply. I'll keep asking around. 

Merry Christmas and keep on fishing


----------

